# what you guys did or buy for your tank today



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

What's up peeps,, yesterday was Saturday, the weekend passing, what you guys did or buy for your tank ,, me myself I did a 50% water change, and clean out my filters and filter media..  clean algae off the front glass with magnet float, well thats almost every day lol..


----------



## freelanderuk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi all, new here and just in the process of getting all the things together to re do my 100 gallon tank so I have bought 3 back to nature slim panels, 50kg of pfs 4 tubes of aquarium silicon this weekend, did a water change and a glass clean on the tank this morning.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Doing a water change tonight, and looking for a nice Sunshine Peacock or a Lemon Jake to add to the 75er. Did my magnet float scrubbin' today as well.


----------



## cumbrianewbie (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, I cleaned out my fry tank (125L) yesterday, but the big news is my purchase this morning.

I've finally given in and joined the NLS crowd. Yep, I've ordered some mega expensive food for my Mbuna friends. It had better be as good as everyone on here says it is


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

cumbrianewbie said:


> Well, I cleaned out my fry tank (125L) yesterday, but the big news is my purchase this morning.
> 
> I've finally given in and joined the NLS crowd. Yep, I've ordered some mega expensive food for my Mbuna friends. It had better be as good as everyone on here says it is


Ya done good. 

Expects LOTS of fishy kisses.


----------



## joescaper1 (Feb 14, 2013)

Razor blade scraping, remove all rocks to vacuum and check for victims, water change.

Joe


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

Nothing


----------



## wortel87 (Apr 15, 2014)

hehe new life spectrum is great  to bad i cant buy it here in the stores. i have to ordered it in england it costs me 35 euro's (47 dollars) to get a little jar delivered. but i tell you its worth it  other stuff just gives them constipation to easily. the things you do for your fish.........

today i bought a 5 litre easylife filter medium. tried it a few weeks before and the stuff is amazing. verry clear water. fish relax way more and are just a little more happy. fin nips seem to heal allot quicker.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've removed and cleaned the lids on six 33G long tanks so far (24 pieces of glass), just taking a quick break before I start the water changes. They look so nice when they are clean but it is my least favorite job.


----------



## boomer92 (Apr 17, 2013)

Water testing, trying to pass patience test with painfully slow fishless cycle


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Update, just finished 50% water changes on seven 33G longs and seven 30 breeders + 3 HMF filters. I'll do some minor vacuuming and glass cleaning tomorrow. At least the fish look extremely happy and frisky! They've been overdue for a water change for a couple weeks.


----------



## delta5 (Jul 5, 2014)

4 more electric yellow labs. Got a 1g betta setup with a blue male betta.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Today: I raised my short side sparybar attached to my Magnum 350 above the water line to aerate the tank a little better, Dem fishys be actin' crazy!


----------



## johnnymarko (May 30, 2014)

Went to the LFS and only left with some new driftwood. She (LFS owner) always has awesome male peacocks and haps that she gets in, but the hubby wouldn't let me get a new fish this weekend  The wood is soaking now but I can't wait to get them in the tank.

No maintenance, per say. I did do a little bit of external work to cool the tank down with the warmer temps and no AC in the house.

For me, I like to just enjoy the tank over the weekends. I typically do water changes and maintenance on Mondays as I find it's relaxing to come home after a cruddy Monday, crack a beer, and swap out some H20


----------



## anthraxx4200 (Aug 16, 2012)

picked up a group of julidichromis transcriptus "gombi", bought some hikari pellets, a cpl nice looking anubias, and some weird terra cota breeding caves (gonna try something different with these julies when they get big enough for their tank) also did water change on my little 10g tank (idk why but my crypts are all melting super bad!) found baby brevis "kitumba" fry in there, little rascals wouldnt let me catch em of course. soon tho they shall be mine!


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

I fed my fish.

I looked at the tank.

That is what I did with them yesterday.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

Iggy Newcastle said:


> Nothing


 HUH?????? thats unusual. Felling ok???? or r u fishing too much??hehehe.

I fell at work last month. fractured 7, yes 7 ribs, bunch of damage. but still this weekend had to wc the 75 mbuna and 30 gal hospital tank which has had my 4" borely BULLY in it for 3-4 months . & wc my 90 with a full glass algae scrape, only because i could not do any the last 3 weeks. also fighting the warm water. :fish: 
all fish A OK..


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

B.Roberson said:


> Iggy Newcastle said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing
> ...


Hope you're ok too, B. =D>


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

thanxx. worst part is the work comp insurance,lol all they want is me back to work, and stop paying my bills... wish i could add add my water bill to the claim,lol.

cooling down here in portland, so tank temps more stable......yeahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

> HUH?????? thats unusual. Felling ok???? or r u fishing too much??hehehe.


I was incredibly hungover 

Hope you're okay too, Roberson. Sounds brutal.


----------



## Tony La Morte (Nov 30, 2011)

Wish I saw this sooner. I setup my newly purchased 125 and set it up as best I could with what little rock II had ready. Probably will be adding a lot more rock this weekend. Fish are enjoying the extra room and tank is doing very well. This weekend I will be looking around at a new Fish store, well at least for me it is new. They have a good rep and I am anxious to see what fish they carry. I will post pics once I finish the setup.


----------



## Filet O Fish (Apr 26, 2012)

Tony La Morte said:


> Wish I saw this sooner. I setup my newly purchased 125 and set it up as best I could with what little rock II had ready. Probably will be adding a lot more rock this weekend. Fish are enjoying the extra room and tank is doing very well. This weekend I will be looking around at a new Fish store, well at least for me it is new. They have a good rep and I am anxious to see what fish they carry. I will post pics once I finish the setup.


Now _that's _some exciting chit. Can't wait to see the pics.

I just did an overdue water change today. The fishes appreciated it. =D>


----------



## jimmie (Oct 23, 2002)

I top off my water today, and scraped my algae glass with my magnet float....and turn up my power heads.


----------



## B.Roberson (Nov 6, 2011)

*I just watched my fish today*.  Nothing else to do but heal broke ribs..  but watching a Purple Lupingo mbuna thats been holding, her mouth is Soooooo bulging,.
hope to see some fry at least for a couple days. I dont keep em, as i dont breed or sell. I just let the fish do whats natural to them.. :fish:

I will do my 50-60% wc tmrw. Have pump,will travel. lol.


----------

